# Finding the right horse - any decent, honest dealers out there?



## {108361} (6 January 2018)

Hi all, After much consideration and many many years of waiting for the right time I have decided to take the plunge and get my first horse.

I am really struggling to find the right horse however. I want a good all-rounder (gelding) that is above all safe. Not after something sharp, spooky or silly. I would like to do some ODE's. I am really struggling to find something privately and wondered if anyone can recommend any good, trustworthy, HONEST dealers? Budget is between £5-8k. Ideally located not too far from Peterborough, but willing to travel. 

Kent Horse Producers seem to have some nice horses but know nothing about them. Suggestions GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## CMcC (7 January 2018)

I have no personal experience but am fairly local to Kent Horse Producers. They don't have a great reputation locally.


----------



## {108361} (7 January 2018)

CMcC said:



			I have no personal experience but am fairly local to Kent Horse Producers. They don't have a great reputation locally.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - this is very helpful info.


----------



## teacups (7 January 2018)

If you put the name into the search box here on this forum, you'll find Kent Horse Producers have been mentioned before. 
I also have no personal experience, plus live a loong way away, and I remember that name! This forum permits no nasty details about any dealers, but if you look you will find info about facebook groups which can discuss dealers - it may prove useful during your horse search generally.


----------



## webble (7 January 2018)

Agree with the comments above I personally wouldn't use that dealer as I have read of the bad experiences of others. Join the dodgy dealers Facebook page


----------



## Theocat (7 January 2018)

I can't help on dealers,but for a good, safe all rounder that will event, your budget is on the lowish side, even at the upper end, which is going to be limiting your pool of prospective horses. You might need to look at something older or accept blemishes.


----------



## {108361} (7 January 2018)

Theocat said:



			I can't help on dealers,but for a good, safe all rounder that will event, your budget is on the lowish side, even at the upper end, which is going to be limiting your pool of prospective horses. You might need to look at something older or accept blemishes.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm this isn't what I wanted to hear but thank you. Ive been sharing for so long Im a bit out of the loop with regards to pricing. I can probably put my budget up by a couple of thousand at a push.....   This might explain why Im struggling to find anything too.


----------



## {108361} (7 January 2018)

Thank you! I will get on facebook......


----------



## Theocat (7 January 2018)

It is certainly worth seeing what's out there at 10k - you'll quickly start to work out what's available in that bracket, and can work out if it's worth it for the extra cash!


----------



## {108361} (7 January 2018)

Yes Ill ave a look. I have seen much better horses at 10k but not looked seriously as above budget.... Might have to sell something to find he cash!


----------



## Ambers Echo (8 January 2018)

What level do you want to event at? As soon as you type the word 'Eventer' into a search for horses you are looking at 10K plus! But most perfectly normal nice horses are more than capable of BE90 and they could be priced as PC/ Allrounders. Many of my friends event (and are placed)  at BE90/100 and none of them spent anywhere near 10K for their horses. Or even 5K. 

If this is your first horse I assume you are not that experienced as an eventer unless you have competed other people's horses for them?

Another friend (also at BE90/100 level) has sent TWO high priced horses back recently as she was overhorsed. She keeps looking for 'Eventers' but she can't ride them! 

As for honest dealers - no not in my experience. I've bought from 2 dealers with good local reputations and wouldn't buy from either of them again. Neither was honest about the horses. Then again private sellers are a nightmare too! The only time i have known exactly what I was getting was a word of mouth sale through pony club. I don't envy you - horse shopping is a minefield.


----------



## Lanky Loll (8 January 2018)

I would say that budget is fine, especially if you are happy to look at an older horse (so upwards of 12yo) which should get you an experienced horse that might be looking to step down to your level which you can have fun and enjoy.  You see plenty of those for sale <£5k so as long as you chose carefully I don't see your budget as your issue.  I would be looking at private sellers for that bracket though rather than a dealer as they *should* know the horse better.  
We have a dealer that we regularly buy from but I wouldn't recommend you going to them as theirs are mostly youngstock and I don't think that's what you're looking for.


----------



## [59668] (8 January 2018)

I would steer clear of KHP.

Contact Kate Ludden.  She events herself, and I have a lovely 4 year old from her   Exactly as described.


----------



## TGM (8 January 2018)

Worth contacting Abby Buffy Hart of Hart Equine to see what she has in.  I know several people in our hunt who have bought successfully from her, and she has a good reputation locally.  She did have one in that would have suited you and was in your budget but I understand he has now been sold, but worth seeing what she has at the moment.


----------



## Embo (8 January 2018)

Have a look at Martins Irish Horses. 

My horse came from them, he is as described and has turned into a fantastic horse. I know many Martins' horses and they are all fab and as described. They tend to have good RC/eventing types in and would be within your budget.


----------



## LaurenBay (8 January 2018)

I don't think you need to up your budget. Most Horses can jump 90cm. Mine certainly could and she cost £2500 and was as safe as houses jumping.


----------



## Bernster (8 January 2018)

Hmm, private and dealers alike can be good and bad but on the whole I'd stick with private sellers even if it takes you longer. Google dealer names and telephone numbers, and check out the dodgy dealer Facebook group (if it's still going).  The worst culprits tend to come up often!


----------



## ihatework (8 January 2018)

OP, how much riding experience do you have and when you say you want to ODE what sort of level are you meaning?

I&#8217;m assuming, as this is your first horse, you are talking riding club and/or low level BE (80/90). If so I think your current budget is fine and you will find something.
It might not be flashy (in fact stay away from flash in your price range).

I would be inclined to try and find something without a BE record but with proven RC performance. You should get that for 6-7K, but then keep the remainder of your budget spare for training and extra help - that is often where people get it wrong - all the money is spent on buying the horse and then there is nothing left in the kitty to learn to ride it.


----------



## {108361} (11 January 2018)

ihatework said:



			OP, how much riding experience do you have and when you say you want to ODE what sort of level are you meaning?

Im assuming, as this is your first horse, you are talking riding club and/or low level BE (80/90). If so I think your current budget is fine and you will find something.
It might not be flashy (in fact stay away from flash in your price range).

I would be inclined to try and find something without a BE record but with proven RC performance. You should get that for 6-7K, but then keep the remainder of your budget spare for training and extra help - that is often where people get it wrong - all the money is spent on buying the horse and then there is nothing left in the kitty to learn to ride it.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your advice, I am going to see one tomorrow and budgeting for lessons to brush up on my jumping. Ive been sharing an eventer that has in the past competed to a high level but he has an injury that has stopped me jumping him. Time to get my own now also. Ill definitely need to improve but Im fairly experienced having hunted and ridden most of my life.  The horse Im seeing tomorrow is advertised as an all rounder. Fingers crossed!


----------



## {108361} (11 January 2018)

Thanks - think Im going to stick with private sellers now. Its such a minefield!


----------



## {108361} (11 January 2018)

Yes Ive noticed this. All you have to do to add 5k to the price is post a few pictures of the horse at a ODE and then it can be sold as an 'Eventer'. Im certainly no expert when it comes to this but have been sharing an eventer which I have competed a few times. Lots to learn though and mainly I just want to get out and have some fun! Going to see a nice all rounder tomorrow that Im hopeful about. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Stormy13 (15 January 2018)

Juliet  clarke on Facebook 
Excellent reputation 
Not bought from her myself but i would 
Only thing is shes based west Midlands


----------



## FestiveFuzz (16 January 2018)

TGM said:



			Worth contacting Abby Buffy Hart of Hart Equine to see what she has in.  I know several people in our hunt who have bought successfully from her, and she has a good reputation locally.  She did have one in that would have suited you and was in your budget but I understand he has now been sold, but worth seeing what she has at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

On the flip side, this was not the experience I had with her. In fact WHW had to get involved due to the state of the horse we viewed  I posted pics of said horse at the time and several others got in touch to say they'd witnessed similar at viewings. Nearly bought the poor thing out of pity.


----------



## {108361} (16 January 2018)

Thank you for letting me know. Think Im going to wait and find something through a private advert. It seems finding a good horse is like finding a good man - people hold on to the good ones!


----------



## TGM (16 January 2018)

FestiveFuzz said:



			On the flip side, this was not the experience I had with her. In fact WHW had to get involved due to the state of the horse we viewed  I posted pics of said horse at the time and several others got in touch to say they'd witnessed similar at viewings. Nearly bought the poor thing out of pity.
		
Click to expand...

When you go to view at a dealer's yard, many of the horses won't have been in the dealer's care for very long, and often they may have been imported from, say, Ireland, so will have undertaken a long journey.  So sometimes the horses won't be in optimum condition, but that is not always due to lack of care on behalf of the dealer.  My OH hunted a horse from Abby's yard recently and I can certainly vouch for that the fact that that horse was in very good condition indeed and have photos to prove it.


----------



## Blixen Vixen (16 January 2018)

Its important to remember that private sellers can be more dishonest than dealers. I work in the horse industry and good dealers have far more to lose than private sellers if a sale goes wrong. Think about it if someone only has one horse and they are selling theyre not worried about the long term consequences of the sale. If that horse has injured someone or is dangerous, an unscrupulous person will still try and sell him on to recoup their money.

On the other hand a good dealer will no1) not buy that horse to resell as they can spot the issues a mile away. And no2) is very careful to guard their good reputation as that what future sales depend on. A good dealer will not do you as they want you to be happy and spread the good word about their business.


----------

